

Reinvent the wheel - dave1010uk
http://blog.ircmaxell.com/2012/08/reinvent-wheel.html?m=1

======
codegeek
"Now, I'm not saying that junior developers should go using their libraries
for commercial usages. But for their own personal projects, the educational
value is immeasurable"

I totally agree with this. I have been learning and building web apps and I
always try to re-invent the wheel just for my own purposes. Then I can always
go back to more standard libraries. This I think is a very valuable and
important point for people who want to learn.

So I say "break things, re-invent, start from scratch to learn. Once you do
that, using proven/tested/standard libraries will be a breeze because you will
know _how_ and _why_ they are built the way they are built.

